# Easy shrug



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

This is the pattern for the easy shrug that someone wanted and I finally found it. I hope you have as much fun making it as I did.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I am having trouble understanding the directions. 3 DC in the next 3 sts. Then what. Do I turn, continue with DC in each sts? What am I missing? Sorry to be so dense.


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't understand it either


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

conniesews said:


> I am having trouble understanding the directions. 3 DC in the next 3 sts. Then what. Do I turn, continue with DC in each sts? What am I missing? Sorry to be so dense.


I was having the same thought!


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry I don't understand either.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

mamasbird said:


> This is the pattern for the easy shrug that someone wanted and I finally found it. I hope you have as much fun making it as I did.


I asked for it but thought it was knit. Thanks anyway. If there is a knit version would appreciate pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry about that. After the 3 dc, ch 6, repeat to end of row. At end of row ch 2. turn.
3 dc, ch 6, repeat to end of row, ch 2 turn.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry, but I don't have a knit version.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

mamasbird said:


> Sorry about that. After the 3 dc, ch 6, repeat to end of row. At end of row ch 2. turn.
> 3 dc, ch 6, repeat to end of row, ch 2 turn.


So the 3 ch and 3 dc would make 4 posts - then ch 6 - how many stitches do you skip before the next 3 dc.
Do you have a picture by any chance???
Sorry - but this pattern sounds really good and I would like to try it as well.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd like to see pic also to help understand.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Second picture looks like it might be it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199450-1.html



MinnieMouse said:


> I'd like to see pic also to help understand.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sorry so many of you are having trouble with this pattern.
It's really simple. I'll try to make it simpler. Here goes.
Chain 105.

Dc in 3rd chain from hook. (Counts as 1 dc) Work 3dc in next 3 st., ch 6, skip 6 st. and 4 dc in next 4 st., repeat across row and chain 2, turn.

Repeat this pattern and work 21-24 rows.

To make armholes: Bring corners together and sew through 2 sets of 4 dc each side.

I hope this helps and yes there is a picture on a former post.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

mamasbird said:


> I'm sorry so many of you are having trouble with this pattern.
> It's really simple. I'll try to make it simpler. Here goes.
> Chain 105.
> Cc in 3rd chain from hook. (Counts as 1 dc) Work 3dc in next 3 st., ch 6, *skip 6 st. and 4 dc in next 4 st.,* repeat across row and chain 2, turn.
> ...


Thanks mamasbird - this totally makes sense now and with the picture it is even clearer - beautiful shawls and hat.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

You may want to go to LIONBRAND.COM, I found MANY shrug patterns and they were all free (although there are some to also purchase).

Happy knitting
Rio



Ali9407 said:


> I asked for it but thought it was knit. Thanks anyway. If there is a knit version would appreciate pattern.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks and glad I could help!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, very nice of you to write this up for Us. Kathy


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you. This makes it sound so very simple. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## littleinjun (Jul 30, 2013)

Gorgeous and it is really simple! Tried a quick sample and it's almost a lace. I love it! Thanks for the last try at explaining it, mamasbird. The third time was the trick!


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm glad I finally was able to explain the directions so they were easy to understand.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

The shrug can be knitted. It is a simple rectangle with the long edges seamed at each end for about 10 inches to form the sleeves. The rectangle should be approximately 12 inches wide and as long as needed to make the sleeves long enough for you. Any stitch pattern will do, open or not your choice. You can also start and end with 3 inches of ribbing if you prefer. Add a 3 - 4 inch border ( ribbed, garter, or what ever) picked up around the center opening and they are really cute. I hope I have not confused anyone. I have been knitting and making up my own patterns for over 50 years, so sometimes I forget to explain myself well.


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for explaining it, works great now. June


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

This pattern is sized for a women's small. How many stitches would I have to increase for a woman's XL. Would appreciate any help you could give me.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I really don't know. But maybe going up in size for the crochet hook might give you extra room as well as adding on a few more stitches. I think you will have to experiment to see what you will have to add on to make it a larger size.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

cgcharles said:


> This pattern is sized for a women's small. How many stitches would I have to increase for a woman's XL. Would appreciate any help you could give me.


Measure the length you want (loosely across the shoulders and down the arms where you want the shrug to end), measure then the largest part of the arms. Add 2-4 inches to the arm measurement for ease. This will give you the measurements for your shrug. Make a practice sample to find your gauge for 1 repeat of the pattern (10 stitches = 4 dc and 6 chains). Divide your gauge into your arm/shoulder measurement. This will give you the number of repeats of your gauge you will need to do to get your length. Multiply the number of whole repeats by 10 (the number of stitches in the pattern) and add 6 (3 dc and the turning chain). Now you have the number of stitches in your starting chain. Work the pattern rows until your piece matches your adjusted arm measurement. Join the ends as per instructions and you have now finished your custom fitted shrug. 
I hope these instructions are clear enough. I have been known to accidentaly leave out a step when first writing instructions. If you wish for any other help or if any thing has been left out PM me.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for explaining how to enlarge the easy shrug. I just go by patterns. I can't make my own. Wish I could.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Time and practice makes better. God makes perfect. I have been crocheting for over 60 years and have been making up my own patterns for over 40 years. I started out following patterns, then I started changing patterns by changing the stitches within those patterns, and finally I started making up my own patterns. It just took time, practice, and confidence. And I still use others patterns when I find one I like. Crocheting patterns are based on mathematics. If you can add, subtract, multiply, and divide, you can make up your own pattern once the inspiration hit you. Take baby steps until you have the knowledge and the confidence to set out on your own. 
Good luck on this journey into the joys if crocheting.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I just turned 70 and I think it's too late to start trying to make my own patterns. If I were 20 or more years younger, I might have given it a try. After 50+ years of going by a pattern, I think it's too late to start something new. But, I applaud you for what you have done.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I found a lot of FREE shrug patterns on the LION BRANDS website, very easy to make and quite a bit of variety as well....here is the link..
http://www.lionbrand.com/freePatterns.html
RIO



Ali9407 said:


> I asked for it but thought it was knit. Thanks anyway. If there is a knit version would appreciate pattern.


----------

